# 12/9 Big Bass no boat



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice feesh!


----------



## JimW (Dec 11, 2006)

Very Nice !!! I see the famous "Bridge to Nowhere" in the background.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Great fish, but still not over 10


----------

